# Holiday home tax



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all. Any info on current/new property tax for holiday home belonging to UK citizen.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*property tax*



samrvy said:


> Hi all. Any info on current/new property tax for holiday home belonging to UK citizen.


If you scroll down you will see this topic talked about in some depth previously.


----------

